# Cat Comforts Dog while at the Vet's



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't know how to put a link here,
but this is so cute, I knew some of you would want to see it.

If you put this into a Search engine, you could probably find it.

*Sweet cat comforts dog during visit to Vet*

Perhaps one of you, knows how to put the link on this thread, for others.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Btw, I can't get the sound, on my computer,
but I loved it _*without any soundtrack.*_

Some others of you, might appreciate it, muted,  with just the visual, as well.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2021)

ohioboy said:


>


@ohioboy 
You beat me to it 
Animals do show sensitivity to other animals, as well as humans.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 20, 2021)

@Kaila  -  positively heartwarming...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Isn't that very soft touch, adorable?


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 21, 2021)

Sorry I do not agree with any of you., but it is how one perceives the vision in front of them. The poor dog looks miserable, I think it is a lady who is pushing his head up towards the cage, he is not doing that of his own free will. IMO the cat is not comforting the dog he wants to scratch the dog, my cat does that to my dog all the time and she is not comforting him. I am very upset at what that person is doing to the poor dog.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 21, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> Sorry I do not agree with any of you., but it is how one perceives the vision in front of them. The poor dog looks miserable, I think it is a lady who is pushing his head up towards the cage, he is not doing that of his own free will. IMO the cat is not comforting the dog he wants to scratch the dog, my cat does that to my dog all the time and she is not comforting him. I am very upset at what that person is doing to the poor dog.


If you notice the girl at the dogs right she is clearly, it seems to me, doing something with the dogs legs, feet, etc. The woman with her hands on the dog is merely stationing it. She is very gently tightening,/lifting the upper body/head/neck for some reason for the girl below to help. The cat is merely playing.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 24, 2021)

I did watch it again but I am sure if that dog was free he would not be standing under the cage . If they are doing something with the dog would it not be easier than half in or out of a cage which is where that dog is standing. Sorry but I have to agree to disagree


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't see how he is positioned in the cage makes a difference to any alleged cruelty charge? You don't know what they are doing to make such an allegation!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 24, 2021)

I choose to believe the more positive view of what is happening, but thanks Debbie Downer.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 24, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I don't see how he is positioned in the cage makes a difference to any alleged cruelty charge? You don't know what they are doing to make such an allegation!


I was not alleging cruelty, I just think it was staged, sorry if I offended you. You are right I don't know what they are doing but then again do you?


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

No I don't know what the girl below is doing, obviously something with the legs or feet. Maybe he stepped in a bunch of poo and they cleaned it off without letting the dog come out and track?


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 24, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> No I don't know what the girl below is doing, obviously something with the legs or feet. Maybe he stepped in a bunch of poo and they cleaned it off without letting the dog come out and track?


Good one


----------

